# Hardware für Projekt



## Gabriel (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe seit meiner Lehrzeit nix mehr mit SPS zu tun gehabt und möchte mich für ein Projekt wieder in die Materie einarbeiten, sofern man das an dieser Stelle sagen kann.

Ich habe vor eine HMI so umzubauen das ich diese für eine Haussteuerung benutzen kann. Sprich, Steckdosen und Licht schalten, Rolladen steuern etc.
Nun hab ich mich so weit herangekämpft und hab das S7 Software, WinCC Felxible und ich kann mir Hardware aus der Firma ausleihen und
ich habe ein "normalen" Laptop. Meine Frage ist nun: wenn ich ein Programm gechrieben habe, befindet es sich ja auf meinem LT. Ich kann dieses dann auch auf dem LT simulieren. Wie ist es nun aber wenn ich das Programm laufen lassen will??? Ich kann doch in diesem Fall mein LT nicht als CPU benutzen oder??? Das heisst ich brauch eine selbsständige CPU wie z.B. eine 315.

Desweiteren hab hab ich da noch eine Frage. Wie bekomm ich denn das Programm von meinem LT auf die CPU??? Geht das per USB, LAN o.ä.???
Und zum Schluss noch eines, ich arbeite viel mit Siemens Bauteilen aus der Automation, da haben wir eine NCU Box verbaut in der ja eine CPU drin sitzt. Diese haben wir mittels BUS an ein Bedienpanel mit einer CPU angeschlossen. Daher nehme ich an das ich sowohl eine CPU 50 als auch eine CPU 315 brauchen werde.


Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen


----------



## vierlagig (24 Februar 2009)

Gabriel schrieb:


> Wie ist es nun aber wenn ich das Programm laufen lassen will??? Ich kann doch in diesem Fall mein LT nicht als CPU benutzen oder??? Das heisst ich brauch eine selbsständige CPU wie z.B. eine 315.



es gibt auch sehr akzeptable soft-sps`n, aber in deinem fall würd ich schon hardware ála z.b. 315 empfehlen - plcsim ist keine soft-sps im eigentlichen sinne


Gabriel schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich denn das Programm von meinem LT auf die CPU??? Geht das per USB, LAN o.ä.???



viele wege führn nach rom - wenn du günstig nen ethernet-cp erstehen kannst, immer ran, das öffnet noch mehr möglichkeiten mit der steuerung und den angebundenen komponenten die ja offensichtlich noch nicht fix sind. ansonsten gibt es usb-mpi-adapter (MPI ist die schnittstellenspezifikation die alle S-CPUs unterstützen) oder auch seriell auf MPI, allerdings könnte es hier probleme mit dem usb-seriell-umsetzer geben, nicht jeder eignet sich!

die letzte "frage" kann ich dir nicht beantworten, versteh nicht was du meinst.


----------



## eYe (24 Februar 2009)

Gabriel schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun: wenn ich ein Programm gechrieben habe, befindet es sich ja auf meinem LT. Ich kann dieses dann auch auf dem LT simulieren.



Du kannst dein geschriebenes Programm simulieren wenn du die entsprechende Software dafür hast, z.B. PLCSIM



> Wie ist es nun aber wenn ich das Programm laufen lassen will??? Ich kann doch in diesem Fall mein LT nicht als CPU benutzen oder??? Das heisst ich brauch eine selbsständige CPU wie z.B. eine 315.



Du kannst das komplette Programm auf dem PC testen, sogar inklusive HMI. Allerdings natürlich nicht die realen E/A's, das geht nur mit der CPU.



> Desweiteren hab hab ich da noch eine Frage. Wie bekomm ich denn das Programm von meinem LT auf die CPU??? Geht das per USB, LAN o.ä.???


Das hängt von deiner gewählten Steuerung ab, in der Regel über MPI (Gibts als seriell, USB oder Ethernetcakel. Geht aber bei entsprechender Schnittstelle auch über ein herkömmliches Netzwerkabel.



> Und zum Schluss noch eines, ich arbeite viel mit Siemens Bauteilen aus der Automation, da haben wir eine NCU Box verbaut in der ja eine CPU drin sitzt. Diese haben wir mittels BUS an ein Bedienpanel mit einer CPU angeschlossen. Daher nehme ich an das ich sowohl eine CPU 50 als auch eine CPU 315 brauchen werde.



Leider weiß ich nicht was eine NCU Box ist, aber für die Realisierung deines Projekts brauchst du nur eine CPU und ein geeignetes Panel.

Grundsätzlich kann ich dir aber schonmal sagen das es mit Siemens recht teuer wird, es sei denn du kommst sehr günstig über die Firma an die Hardware...

gn, eYe


----------



## vierlagig (24 Februar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann ich dir aber schonmal sagen das es mit Siemens recht teuer wird, es sei denn du kommst sehr günstig über die Firma an die Hardware...



oder über die bucht


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2009)

NCU = Das Herzstück der Sinumerik

Das hat in einer Hausinstallation gleich welchen Ausbaustandes eher überhaupt nichts zu suchen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (24 Februar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> NCU = Das Herzstück der Sinumerik
> 
> Das hat in einer Hausinstallation gleich welchen Ausbaustandes eher überhaupt nichts zu suchen.l



ich glaub, das war eine berufliche frage ... kann man ja mal unterbringen, wenn man schon mal dabei ist 
aber der zusammenhang ersch(l)ießt sich für mich auch nicht!


----------



## buggy (3 März 2009)

*Hausautomation*

Da du noch darauf wartest, schreib ich es jetzt. Du würdest besser für deinen Zweck keine S7 nehmen sondern zum Beispiel eine Wago 750-841. Da hast du einen Netzwerkanschluss und kannst deine Homeautomatisierung auch sehr einfach übers Internet anschauen und bei bedarf sogar steuern. Ein Panel brauchst du dann auch nicht unbedingt, wenn du deine Visualisierung auf der Steuerung erstellst und von einem PC aus über den Internetexplorer anschaust. Wenn deine Siemens-TPs eine Ethernetschnittstelle haben kannst du die aber auch an Wago betreiben.
S7 ist mehr etwas für Maschinensteuerung - für die Hausautomation nicht so toll geeignet!


----------



## Gabriel (3 März 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe,

weswegen ich das eigentlich mit S7 machen will ist, das wir in der Firma "alles" mit S7 Programmieren. Da mir das mal in meiner Lehre sehr leicht gefallen ist, will ich mich da wieder einfinden und vielleicht so meinem "normalem" Elektrikeralltag entfliehen 

Danke für alle Antworten.


----------

